
MIT Research Scientist Runs 580,000 Vcpu Mathematics Simulation on Google Cloud - boulos
https://twitter.com/googlecloud/status/874643302955585536
======
boulos
For clarity (as I struggled with the title), Drew did a 580,000 vcpu run this
weekend (as an update from his 220,000 run previously). We decided to include
the monitoring graph in the hopes that folks here wanted to see how quickly he
brought them up, how long it ran, etc. and explicitly included the $20k number
since we missed it last time.

Thanks for all the feedback, and onwards to 1M.

Disclosure: I work on Google Cloud and helped out with this.

